# From junk blades to....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 1, 2016)

Been working on some turkey calls this week, getting orders in like crazy, so I took a break, this is a knife with sheath and three strikers I made for a friend, who sent me a dozen saw blades in a swap. He wasn't expecting the knife & sheath, but it is a surprise as it is the first out of his blades.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 1, 2016)

Nice work Pappy.


----------



## tocws2002 (Nov 2, 2016)

Nice looking knife, wish _I_ had a dozen junk sawblades sitting around to send to you 

Love the sheath and leatherwork also!

-jason


----------



## JohnF (Nov 3, 2016)

Nice work Pappy


----------

